# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Τι ράτσα είναι αυτό το καναρίνι?

## sav_pap

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## mitsman

Μια καλυτερη φωτογραφια??? μια ολοσωμη???

----------


## sav_pap

> Μια καλυτερη φωτογραφια??? μια ολοσωμη???





> Μια καλυτερη φωτογραφια??? μια ολοσωμη???


[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

Αυτές είναι οι καλύτερες που έχω.

----------


## tarirs

Αν κανω λαθος ας με διωρθοσουν τα παιδια που γνωριζουν καλυτερα..ειναι αχατη κοκκινο....

----------


## mitsman

Μοιαζει με μαυροκόκκινο....

----------


## sav_pap

Χίλια ευχαριστώ παιδιά για την άμεση ανταπόκριση!!!!
Τον κερατούκλη τον έχω πάρει από τον Οκτώβριο και ακόμα σαλιαρίζει.
Ελπίζω να πει κανένα τραγουδάκι σύντομα...

----------


## mitsman

απλα πρεπει να ειναι χιονε... οχι εντονο!!!

----------


## tarirs

> απλα πρεπει να ειναι χιονε... οχι εντονο!!!


Δημητρη εμεινα μεταξεταστεος..τον Σεπτεμβρη με τον γονεα μου..... :sad:   :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

> Αν κανω λαθος ας με διωρθοσουν τα παιδια που γνωριζουν καλυτερα..ειναι αχατη κοκκινο....


Ο αχατης κόκκινου μωσαικου ειναι έτσι

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα φιλε Σαββα, δεν γνωριζω το ειδος του αλλα θελω να σου πω οτι ειναι πανεμορφο!! να το χαιρεσαι και να ειναι παντα με υγεια!!

----------


## sav_pap

> Καλησπερα φιλε Σαββα, δεν γνωριζω το ειδος του αλλα θελω να σου πω οτι ειναι πανεμορφο!! να το χαιρεσαι και να ειναι παντα με υγεια!!


Ευχαριστώ και αντεύχομαι φίλε Δημήτρη!
Να' σαι πάντα καλά!!

----------


## daras

μαυρο κοκκινο χιονε θα ελεγα...
στην ολοσωμη φωτο αν και θολη νομιζω πως η πλατη του ειναι κοκκινη..ετσι ειναι?
το προσωπο δεν εχει κοκκινο....ειναι αβαφο το πουλι?

----------


## sav_pap

> μαυρο κοκκινο χιονε θα ελεγα...
> στην ολοσωμη φωτο αν και θολη νομιζω πως η πλατη του ειναι κοκκινη..ετσι ειναι?
> το προσωπο δεν εχει κοκκινο....ειναι αβαφο το πουλι?


Έχει λιγότερο κόκκινο στην πλάτη και πιο πολύ σταχτοκαφέ.
Το πρόσωπο ακόμη λιγότερο κόκκινο σχεδόν καθόλου.

----------


## daras

τοτε η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι "μαυρο κοκκινο χιονε οχι καλα βαμενο"   :-p

----------

